# Why fur saver?



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Why does the fur saver not break the hair but choke chains do? I have a choke chain on rogue sometimes because I wanted something to put her tags on but didn't want the collar line. I have to order a fur saver so I grabbed the lightest choke chain from Petco until I could order a fs. I never use it for actual corrections, sometimes grab her with it to lead her to her crate or place but that it. Do you think it will still break the hair off? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In my experience, *any* collar left on the dog 24/7 will create a cowlick and eventually break hair. Fursavers are required for SchH/IPO type trials and are the collar of choice for SV conformation so I have several but those are really the only times my dogs wear them (during a trial or show). My GSDs are "naked" at home but all my dogs have a 1" ASAT buckle collar with brass ID plate that has my contact info and they wear these when we travel. Coke (mutt) wears his 24/7 because he is an escape artist. I think rolled leather looks nice on a GSD for a normal daily collar. Strong, yet thinner than a typical 1" flat collar so it makes less of a cowlick around the neck.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

A fursaver left on Aiden for an extended period of time would leave a mark in his hair too. My GSD's are usually naked at home.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah ok. I guess I've just never had a naked dog. Lol all my past dogs wore collars 24/7. Her hair is just too pretty to mess up. Maybe ill get a nice leather collar for her to wear when we go places and leave her naked at home then. I have no other reason for a fur saver since I do French ring. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I only use a fursaver for training(tracking/ob/trialing), my dogs are naked otherwise. Fursavers are not great for correcting either. They scare me because the links are easy to catch on anything(heat vent, drawer pulls) Choke collars are named that for a reason and shouldn't be used for tags, IMO The only time those collars should be on a dog is with a leash attached.


I just ordered my very first rolled leather buckle collar because I am building some frustration/drive in training. That collar will also be removed when we aren't training! I have so many training collars that the 'pretty' day wear collars aren't something I ever wanted or needed.
I love the look of a smooth neck scruff and can grab it with ease if needed to move my dogs or stop them. 
Usually I body block if I need to keep them still when verbal won't do it. I've seldom ever felt having a naked dog is a problem.
A collar with tags won't bring Kacie or Onyx back to me, they wouldn't allow anyone to approach them without a fight. Microchip after the fact will give whoever has them information of ownership. I do put their flat collars with tags on off property, per the law, but that is the only time they have them on.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL Jane, Coke is the opposite, overly friendly! His collar has returned him pretty quick (he's also chipped, and the GSDs are chipped and tattoed). I prefer the brass ID plates because tags always get ripped off. Usually I end up with my dog at home and the tags lost. I've had people call me to say they've found my dog's tags.



> Ah ok. I guess I've just never had a naked dog. Lol all my past dogs wore collars 24/7. Her hair is just too pretty to mess up. Maybe ill get a nice leather collar for her to wear when we go places and leave her naked at home then. I have no other reason for a fur saver since I do French ring.


Even if the dog gets a cowlick from a collar, you can wet the hair and brush it back down. Also I don't think regular collars really break hair, unless they aren't being used properly, they just push the hair into a cowlick.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

My dogs are all naked at home too. No need for a collar indoors, and it's also to prevent them from getting caught in each other's collars since they can and do play pretty rough at times. I just don't want to risk it. (I've seen this happen... so dang scary!!)

I have all sorts of collars though depending on what we're doing and where we are going. My tags are also on a carabiner, so I can switch from collar to collar with or without their tags.

I haven't gotten a fur saver yet, since I have no reason to at the moment. But, I've seen them left on and they do break the fur still.... like what was said above, any collar left on 24/7 will do that.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I'd NOT leave a fursaver or a choke chain on unless you have a lead attached or are right there with the dog. If they catch the chain on something its likely to choke them and nothing on it can give way. I use a fursaver for walking only.
The fursaver is also nasty for pinching fingers if you grab the dog an they spin around 

The reason they don't seem to break the fur is due to the links being longer the don't trap the hair and they are usually used on the dead ring - a choke chain catches the hair (especially on my coaties) as you correct and that pulls it out.

Look at a nice rolled leather collar for holding tags if you do need to leave a collar on all the time  They are safer and look pretty without damaging the fur


----------

